# General > AquaTalk >  Which LFS has the widest invertebrates selection

## saltynay

Where is the best shop to find inverts near to river valley road, alexandra road or orchard road as these are the roads I often travel to also any other shop within 5min walk of any MRT stations connecting to the North south line. I have looked through the shop list but it doesn't give ratings for variety and such. I don't want to buy just look at the difference in stocking between a UK LFS really.

----------


## lucasjiang

For widest variety of shrimps, i would say shrimp haven at tampines. For widest variety of crayfish/crabs, i would say c328.

----------


## saltynay

CRS haven?

----------


## chinsm

> CRS haven?


Check out the website at http://www.crshaven.com/

Directions to shop also available there.

----------


## seanskye

> Check out the website at http://www.crshaven.com/
> 
> Directions to shop also available there.


They have a fantastic setup :Well done: , and the uncle was also very helpful. My shrimps were dying for no reason and gave me a lot of tips on what could be wrong...

----------


## hann

> Where is the best shop to find inverts near to river valley road, alexandra road or orchard road as these are the roads I often travel to also any other shop within 5min walk of any MRT stations connecting to the North south line. I have looked through the shop list but it doesn't give ratings for variety and such. I don't want to buy just look at the difference in stocking between a UK LFS really.


Colourful aquarium located at Thomson road, near to Novena. This store has a few crowded tanks with nice CRS. They have a mixture of grade A to SSS. Besides inverts, the moss and aquatic plants setup are superb.

----------


## CrsFanatic

> Colourful aquarium located at Thomson road, near to Novena. This store has a few crowded tanks with nice CRS. They have a mixture of grade A to SSS. Besides inverts, the moss and aquatic plants setup are superb.


 
Care to provide the full address as i am going to novena

----------


## stonespot

Just some tips.
a) Check price before buying the shrimps.
b) Basic setup for shrimps :- Good Gravel/Filter/*Ketapang* Leaves or old sea mud rock
c) Temperature and other water condition monitoring.
d) Lastly is water change method and amount each time.

----------


## hann

> Care to provide the full address as i am going to novena


Blk 1 Thomson Road
Balestier Hill Shopping Centre
Singapore 300001

You should be able to identify the shop when u find this place.

----------


## CrsFanatic

> Blk 1 Thomson Road
> Balestier Hill Shopping Centre
> Singapore 300001
> 
> You should be able to identify the shop when u find this place.


Ok thanks :Grin:

----------


## Jungle-mania

Actually if you really want the really oddball, you should try tropical fish aquarium at Pasir Ris farmway, its a pity they are located so far away from everywhere, they have the potential of bringing alot of rare fish and shrimps given their network, but sales there have always been slow. I think if people wanted to get really weird or rare fauna at reasonable prices, they are the place to go. I have bought 4 different shrimps that to these day I have never seen on the market anywhere else.

----------

